# Whissy's goatlets



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

here we go, some new piccies 

Tristan on the left, isa on the right:










Tristan:










Isa with her huge ears:










Whisper:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww they have such adorable faces!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are just looking so great! Isa is so femanine looking

I like the looks of Whissys udder too


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so angelic looking but I think I see a touch of mischiel in Tristan's eyes. COngratultion.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just adorable, I love Saanen babies


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SO cute!! Just adorable!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty babies, I agree the udder looks great. Congrats!


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL, her ears look like wings compared to the picts of SGM's mini's. hehehe :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Isa looks so dainty with her petite little face and her brother looks like he's gonna be a character! I love the pink on white too, put me in mind of cute little easter bunnies!


----------

